# Colt Ace 22?



## mdl1113 (Feb 16, 2012)

hey i am looking for a good 22 and by chance my local gun shop just got in a used Colt Ace 22 in the origional box with all paperwork. they want 2,100 i want to buy it should i? 

what do you all think? 

or should i get a Kimber


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

your questions get the same answer on every thread you start asking the same question


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

if you want the ace, buy the ace


----------

